# Group for dogs who's owners died



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm in contact with someone in IL who's brother-in-law died and left behind his 7-8 yr old GSD. They can't keep the dog and the local GSD rescues say they are full.

Isn't there a group that deals with dogs just like this??


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

How very sad... Lauri, this is the only one that I know of. Wish we had a similar organization up here.
http://www.bluemoonmeadows.org/

BlueMoon's PF page:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY645.html


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, Blue Moon Meadows. They are often full too but it's worth contacting them.


----------

